# Chi si ricorda?



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2012)

La storia e' lunga il sunto e' questo...ero la sua amante, l'ho mollato ma dopo aver detto tutto alla moglie( non vi spiego i dettagli chi se li ricorda bene..altrimenti pace)
Non lo vedevo da anni...ci sentivamo ogni tanto via sms...un'altra volta lo incontrai per caso ma non lo fermai..
questa volta l'ho bloccato..appena l'ho visto gli sono corsa in contro...stava entrando in toilette...l'ho fermato...
MI ha detto: volevi entrare con me nel bagno degli uomini?
e ho iniziato a piangere come una scema....tremavo....e piangevo...
e lui: ehi...life goes on eh...

Life Goes on???? sono 6 anni che life doesnt go on!
6 anni di lutto non superato......sei anni di paragoni infiniti tra lui e gli altri sempre non all'altezza...

Ci salutiamo...quel filo sottile che ci univa ormai non c'e' piu'...rimane la nostalgia di un amore grande, di un sentimento forte che non sono piu' riuscita a provare.

Lutto superato? Speriamo...

Durante i sei anni mi chiedete?...mi sono presa in giro. Con storie che non portavano a nulla...solo a riconfermare che io ...una storia reale ..non la posso avere...o non la voglio avere..?///


L'ultima...uno piu' giovane di sei anni....
L'ennesimo...vorrei ma non posso...
L'ennesimo..sonoinunafasedellavitaincuinonmivoglioinnamorare

e io? immancabile lo scovo con quella mia capacita' da radardiuominiinconcludenti che solo io posso avere...
e il circo comincia...lo sento che tanto non e' uno che vuole una storia...ma lo aggancio...lo cerco....la mia mente lo usa come una distrazione...lo vuole usare anche per dimostrare come sempre che si....sono sfigata...non trovo nessuno decente o normale...
e davanti alle sue dichiarazioni: non voglio legarmi, voglio leggerezza...vado avanti a spada tratta sostenendo la tesi: SI! ti cambiero'...con me diventerai un padre di famiglia...
fino a quando lui avverte profumo di fregatura....comincia a spaventarsi..sente odore di legame...e cerca di scappare...poi lo riprendo...poi riscappa..poi lo riprendo...
e Mo' Basta...

altro giro altro regalo....


----------



## Fabry (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> La storia e' lunga il sunto e' questo...ero la sua amante, l'ho mollato ma dopo aver detto tutto alla moglie( non vi spiego i dettagli chi se li ricorda bene..altrimenti pace)
> Non lo vedevo da anni...ci sentivamo ogni tanto via sms...un'altra volta lo incontrai per caso ma non lo fermai..
> questa volta l'ho bloccato..appena l'ho visto gli sono corsa in contro...stava entrando in toilette...l'ho fermato...
> MI ha detto: volevi entrare con me nel bagno degli uomini?
> ...



Dere,  ciao carissima :amici:


Uhmmm...sindrome della crocerossina o ami le sfide impossibili ?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Dere,  ciao carissima :amici:
> 
> 
> Uhmmm...sindrome della crocerossina o ami le sfide impossibili ?


Fabry carissimissimo come stai???

no sindrome dell'eterna single...


----------



## Fabry (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Fabry carissimissimo come stai???
> 
> no sindrome dell'eterna single...



Todo bien :up:


Senti forse sbaglio, ma non è per caso che la storia col tuo ex abbia ancora degli strascichi...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Todo bien :up:
> 
> 
> Senti forse sbaglio, ma non è per caso che la storia col tuo ex abbia ancora degli strascichi...


..be' tutte le volte che torno a pensarci piango...

ma non credo dipenda da questo.
semplicemente non riesco a fidarmi dell'amore....forse sono terrorizzata dall'idea di una relazione seria e faccio di tutto per evitarla...
pensa..le persone mature ..quelle che potrebbero iniziare con me qualcosa di concreto spesso li trovo noiosi...ma lo sono davvero??
e invece mi invaghisco di uomini instabili, incapaci di relazionarsi....emotivamente fragili...che scappano ...

in genere funziona cosi': li seleziono a dovere inconsciamente...mi butto...dichiaro loro il mio amore dopo poco tempo...loro capiscono che cerco qualcosa di serio e ...fuggono..come? siccome si sentono oppressi fanno di tutto per farsi lasciare..( e si perche' la decisione non la prendono mai...)
e io alla fine ribadisco: ecco..sono tutti cosi'...sono ancora sola..che vita tremenda...


TREMENDA!!!


----------



## Fabry (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ..be' tutte le volte che torno a pensarci piango...
> 
> ma non credo dipenda da questo.
> semplicemente non riesco a fidarmi dell'amore....forse sono terrorizzata dall'idea di una relazione seria e faccio di tutto per evitarla...
> ...


Rosso:questo e un classico :mrgreen:


Per me il fatto che tu faccia dei paragoni sempre col tuo ex la dice lunga, quella storia seppur finita ti è rimasta dentro, ti impedisce di andare avanti...

Ora vado a nanna, sono cotto, ma domani sera se vuoi io sono quì.

Notte


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Rosso:questo e un classico :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Per me il fatto che tu faccia dei paragoni sempre col tuo ex la dice lunga, quella storia seppur finita ti è rimasta dentro, ti impedisce di andare avanti...
> ...


domani non potro' io...viene a trovarmi una amica nel week end...
notte


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

ho riletto alcuni dei vecchi Post....fanno venire i brividi..
penso alla intelligenza sottile delle risposte di FA e alla saggezza di Verena....

quanto e' stato utile questo forum....


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ho riletto alcuni dei vecchi Post....fanno venire i brividi..
> penso alla intelligenza sottile delle risposte di FA e alla saggezza di Verena....
> 
> quanto e' stato utile questo forum....


  e Persa, Bruja, Fedifrago, Lettrice, Mailea, Miciolidia,Rita, Iris, La Lupa.....

ho riletto tutte le risposte.....quanto di vero...


----------



## Eretteo (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> in genere funziona cosi': li seleziono a dovere inconsciamente...mi butto...dichiaro loro il mio amore dopo poco tempo...loro capiscono che cerco qualcosa di serio e ...fuggono..come? siccome si sentono oppressi fanno di tutto per farsi lasciare..( e si perche' la decisione non la prendono mai...)
> Te li selezioni appositamente,inutile aspettarsi qualcosa di diverso...
> e io alla fine ribadisco: ecco..sono tutti cosi'...


...finche' non cambi,si.


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> in genere funziona cosi': li seleziono a dovere inconsciamente...mi butto...dichiaro loro il mio amore dopo poco tempo...loro capiscono che cerco qualcosa di serio e ...fuggono..come? siccome si sentono oppressi fanno di tutto per farsi lasciare..( e si perche' la decisione non la prendono mai...)
> e io alla fine ribadisco: ecco..sono tutti cosi'...sono ancora sola..che vita tremenda...


Non mi ricordo di te...ma il consiglio migliore che possa darti è di stare un po' da sola...
Anche io mi spaventerei se un uomo si comportasse come te, forse tentano di fuggire perché avvertono che cerchi qualcosa di serio a prescindere e non che cerchi lui.
Mai provato anche tu a cercare qualcosa di leggero?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo di te...ma il consiglio migliore che possa darti è di stare un po' da sola...
> Anche io mi spaventerei se un uomo si comportasse come te, forse tentano di fuggire perché avvertono che cerchi qualcosa di serio a prescindere e non che cerchi lui.
> Mai provato anche tu a cercare qualcosa di leggero?


Ma non lo facciamo tutti?
In fondo da adolescenti o giovanissimi ci si innamora dell'amore, poi può capitare di perdere la testa, ma il più delle volte non accade proprio che si abbia bisogno di un tipo di relazione (stabili, instabile, segreta-intrigante) e si cerchi chi può essere disponibile a viverla?
Il problema è quando si ha bisogno di un tipo di relazione e ci si ostina a volerla con chi ha bisogno di un altro tipo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> La storia e' lunga il sunto e' questo...ero la sua amante, l'ho mollato ma dopo aver detto tutto alla moglie( non vi spiego i dettagli chi se li ricorda bene..altrimenti pace)
> Non lo vedevo da anni...ci sentivamo ogni tanto via sms...un'altra volta lo incontrai per caso ma non lo fermai..
> questa volta l'ho bloccato..appena l'ho visto gli sono corsa in contro...stava entrando in toilette...l'ho fermato...
> MI ha detto: volevi entrare con me nel bagno degli uomini?
> ...



ma perchè non ti leggi con un pò più di attenzione?
perchè non presti ascolto a te stessa?

il tuo lessico, le parole che utilizzi, le espressioni e i concetti....
tutto denuncia che tu sei la prima a considerare una fregatura una relazione stabile,e la vita di coppia un qualcosa da cui fuggire...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ma non lo facciamo tutti?
> In fondo da adolescenti o giovanissimi ci si innamora dell'amore, poi può capitare di perdere la testa, ma il più delle volte non accade proprio che si abbia bisogno di un tipo di relazione (stabili, instabile, segreta-intrigante) e si cerchi chi può essere disponibile a viverla?
> Il problema* è quando si ha bisogno di un tipo di relazione* e ci si ostina a volerla con chi ha bisogno di un altro tipo.



quoto

prima però bisogna riuscire ad ammettere che si ha bisogno (preferisco : si vuole, si desidera) quel tipo di relazione

perchè il bisogno è una schiavitù, mentre desiderare e volere presuppone una partecipazione attiva, una presa di coscienza e di responsabilità anche nelle cazzate che si è disposti a commettere(come quella di andare a riferire alla moglie...:unhappy


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> La storia e' lunga il sunto e' questo...ero la sua amante, l'ho mollato ma dopo aver detto tutto alla moglie( non vi spiego i dettagli chi se li ricorda bene..altrimenti pace)
> Non lo vedevo da anni...ci sentivamo ogni tanto via sms...un'altra volta lo incontrai per caso ma non lo fermai..
> questa volta l'ho bloccato..appena l'ho visto gli sono corsa in contro...stava entrando in toilette...l'ho fermato...
> MI ha detto: volevi entrare con me nel bagno degli uomini?
> ...


hai accorciato il nome?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> prima però bisogna riuscire ad ammettere che si ha bisogno (preferisco : si vuole, si desidera) quel tipo di relazione
> 
> *perchè il bisogno è una schiavitù*, mentre desiderare e volere presuppone una partecipazione attiva, una presa di coscienza e di responsabilità anche nelle cazzate che si è disposti a commettere(come quella di andare a riferire alla moglie...:unhappy


Accidenti... mi ha colpito questa frase... ricordando il 3d del tradimento come bisogno. Perchè questa tua considerazione... ce l'avevo lì... ma non mi veniva. Grazie


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Facciamo a capirci.. Sono consapevole. Scrivevo portando un esempio. Chissa' quanti altri casi simili...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai accorciato il nome?


Si!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> prima però bisogna riuscire ad ammettere che si ha bisogno (preferisco : si vuole, si desidera) quel tipo di relazione
> 
> perchè il bisogno è una schiavitù, mentre desiderare e volere presuppone una partecipazione attiva, una presa di coscienza e di responsabilità anche nelle cazzate che si è disposti a commettere(come quella di andare a riferire alla moglie...:unhappy


Ciccia prima di parlare cerca di comprendere.. O sapere.. O capire.. Altrimenti se c'e' una che fa cazzate sei tu a rispondere a vanvera


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Facciamo a capirci.. Sono consapevole. Scrivevo portando un esempio. Chissa' quanti altri casi simili...


consapevole di che?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Facciamo a capirci.. Sono consapevole. Scrivevo portando un esempio. Chissa' quanti altri casi simili...


Sì, ma ognuno ha motivazioni proprie. Le tue quali sono? Provo a spiegarmi meglio: pensi di cercare sempre un certo modello di uomo perchè sai che non arriveresti mai ad una relazione impegnativa o cerchi quel tipo d'uomo per altri motivi?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> prima però bisogna riuscire ad ammettere che si ha bisogno (preferisco : si vuole, si desidera) quel tipo di relazione
> 
> perchè il bisogno è una schiavitù, mentre desiderare e volere presuppone una partecipazione attiva, una presa di coscienza e di responsabilità anche nelle cazzate che si è disposti a commettere(come quella di andare a riferire alla moglie...:unhappy


Si desidera e si vuole ciò di cui si è bisogno e non certo ciò di cui non si ha bisogno.
Poi se vuoi fare sofismi linguistici o accentuare sfumature di significato puoi farlo.
La sostanza è che quello di cui si ha bisogno riemerge sempre, indipendentemente da quello che si decide di volere.
Riferire a un coniuge tradito che è tradito è opinabile che sia sbagliato o giusto.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, ma ognuno ha motivazioni proprie. Le tue quali sono? Provo a spiegarmi meglio: pensi di cercare sempre un certo modello di uomo perchè sai che non arriveresti mai ad una relazione impegnativa o cerchi quel tipo d'uomo per altri motivi?


Per il primo motivo.so a priori che tanto con certi tipi non si conclude nulla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Ciccia prima di parlare cerca di comprendere.. O sapere.. O capire.. Altrimenti se c'e' una che fa cazzate sei tu a rispondere a vanvera



fossero solo quelle le cazzate che faccio io....:fischio:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Si!


però dererumnatura era molto bello.
ricordo che te li cerchi con il lanternino e poi te la prendoi con loro:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> prima però bisogna riuscire ad ammettere che si ha bisogno (preferisco : si vuole, si desidera) quel tipo di relazione
> 
> perchè il bisogno è una schiavitù, mentre desiderare e volere presuppone una partecipazione attiva, una presa di coscienza e di responsabilità anche nelle cazzate che si è disposti a commettere(come quella di andare a riferire alla moglie...:unhappy


Sai devo trovare un mio libello di anni fa, che s'intitola...teoria generale dei bisogni umani.
In esso mi proponevo di analizzare i bisogni primari, scendendo giù, fino a quelli indotti dalla confraternita di santa dulciana!

Ci sono cose legate alla nostra natura umana.
In altre parole o tu trovi un cesso su cui orinare, o te la fai addosso.
E saresti schiava?

No solo una donna con i jeans inzuppati di urina eh?

Nel mio libello resta irrisolta questa questione...
Perchè l'essere umano ha bisogno di affetto?
Come mai gli esseri umani cresciuti senza affetto poi sono...

Vieppiù mi accorgevo che siamo tentati di soddisfare i nostri bisogni perchè questo ci dà piacere eh?
Hai bisogno da morire di pisciare...ah come è liberatorio finalmente liberare sta vescica! Mi dico!

La prova che si possa creare un bisogno indotto con la gratificazione, sta in una falange militare degli antichi.
Mi pare che già nell'antica Sparta, si prendessero gli orfani e li si facesse crescere nel bisogno di soddisfare tramite la violenza l'aggressività. Pare che a furia di gratificazioni, come si fa nell'addestramento dei cani, creassero autentiche macchine da guerra...questi qui erano educati ad aver bisogno di aggredire e uccidere per stare bene con sè stessi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> *Si desidera e si vuole ciò di cui si è bisogno e non certo ciò di cui non si ha bisogno.*
> Poi se vuoi fare sofismi linguistici o accentuare sfumature di significato puoi farlo.
> La sostanza è che quello di cui si ha bisogno riemerge sempre, indipendentemente da quello che si decide di volere.
> Riferire a un coniuge tradito che è tradito è opinabile che sia sbagliato o giusto.



mica vero

riferire a un coniuge tradito come a fatto lei non è sbagliato o giusto, è semplicemente un'azione inqualificabile

ma che avete tutti, che vi offendete con un niente?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Si desidera e si vuole ciò di cui si è bisogno e non certo ciò di cui non si ha bisogno.
> Poi se vuoi fare sofismi linguistici o accentuare sfumature di significato puoi farlo.
> La sostanza è che quello di cui si ha bisogno riemerge sempre, indipendentemente da quello che si decide di volere.
> Riferire a un coniuge tradito che è tradito è opinabile che sia sbagliato o giusto.


Sbagliato o giusto dipende:
da:
1) Tipo di coniuge che si ha
2) Effetto che si vuole ottenere!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai devo trovare un mio libello di anni fa, che s'intitola...teoria generale dei bisogni umani.
> In esso mi proponevo di analizzare i bisogni primari, scendendo giù, fino a quelli indotti dalla confraternita di santa dulciana!
> 
> Ci sono cose legate alla nostra natura umana.
> ...


sì, siamo schiavi di certi bisogni che non possono essere eliminati dalla nostra vita, come l'esempio che hai fatto tu
è una schiavitù inevitabile

ma il bisogno di affetto può diventare una schiavitù , non lo è di sua natura


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

*scusate...*

... vorrei essere certa di aver capito: qui si parla di riferire al coniuge dell'altro, non al proprio, giusto?
Ecco... perchè se è così... io vedo solo una possibile motivazione, oltre alla vendetta, al desiderio di ferire o al desiderio di sfasciare l'unione.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mica vero
> 
> riferire a un coniuge tradito come a fatto lei non è sbagliato o giusto, è semplicemente un'azione inqualificabile
> 
> ma che avete tutti, che vi offendete con un niente?


Chi si è offeso? O-O 

Perché inqualificabile?
Per lealtà nei confronti della persona con cui si ha tradito?
Ma non si era leali nei confronti di chi è stato tradito.
Come dice Conte, dipende da quello che si vuole.
O da quello di cui si ha bisogno :-D


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Chi si è offeso? O-O
> 
> Perché inqualificabile?
> *Per lealtà nei confronti della persona con cui si ha tradito?*
> ...



no, perchè è una cosa che non si fa e basta


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, perchè è una cosa che non si fa e basta


già


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, perchè è una cosa che non si fa e basta


a meno che... questa persona debba saperlo per motivi derivanti dal tradimento...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ..be' tutte le volte che torno a pensarci piango...
> 
> ma non credo dipenda da questo.
> semplicemente non riesco a fidarmi dell'amore....forse sono terrorizzata dall'idea di una relazione seria e faccio di tutto per evitarla...
> ...



Ma perchè dovrebbero prendere una decisione che TU vuoi che prendano?

NOn so dai tempo al tempo  

Non tutti sono disposti al tutto e subito ci possono volere anni e anni....


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, perchè è una cosa che non si fa e basta


Allora anche avere una relazione extramatrimoniale non si fa. Eppure si fa.
Perché parlare al tradito non si fa?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Allora anche avere una relazione extramatrimoniale non si fa. Eppure si fa.
> Perché parlare al tradito non si fa?


perché non è  compito dell'amante che per il tradito è un perfetto sconosciuto/a


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Allora anche avere una relazione extramatrimoniale non si fa. Eppure si fa.
> Perché parlare al tradito non si fa?


Ma non si fa perchè ci è stato insegnato così.....

Ma se io sono vissuta in un mondo dove si fa per ma è una cosa normale che si faccia ...

Stà a me poi decidere come comportarmi ,senza farmi condizionare da si fa o non sio fà...

ops..non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non è  compito dell'amante che per il tradito è un perfetto sconosciuto/a


Non è compito di nessuno avere una relazione con una persona sposata.
Non sto dicendo che si DEBBA fare.
Sto dicendo che dire "non si fa" in modo apodittico come un comandamento non ha senso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Non è compito di nessuno avere una relazione con una persona sposata.
> Non sto dicendo che si DEBBA fare.
> Sto dicendo che *dire "non si fa" in modo apodittico come un comandamento non ha senso*.


ma chiara ha la sua tavola dei comandamenti ed è rigidissima.
per quanto mi riguarda trovo  che farlo sia una forma di vendetta vigliacca a volte, altre ingenua speranza.
e pure parecchio antiproducente


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però dererumnatura era molto bello.
> ricordo che te li cerchi con il lanternino e poi te la prendoi con loro:mrgreen:


allora ricordi benissimo


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai devo trovare un mio libello di anni fa, che s'intitola...teoria generale dei bisogni umani.
> In esso mi proponevo di analizzare i bisogni primari, scendendo giù, fino a quelli indotti dalla confraternita di santa dulciana!
> 
> Ci sono cose legate alla nostra natura umana.
> ...


quest'ultima cosa che dici e' veramente interessante....


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mica vero
> 
> riferire a un coniuge tradito come a fatto lei non è sbagliato o giusto, è semplicemente un'azione inqualificabile
> 
> ma che avete tutti, che vi offendete con un niente?



inqualificabile? ma in base a quale principio? il tuo? e tu chi sei per stabilire cosa e' giusto o sbagliato a priori?
io dico di aver fatto quello che sentivo in quel momento.

e magari ha fatto bene anche a loro. inqualificabile e' il comportamento di chi si erge a giudice sugli altri :up:
poi Ha sis crive con l'acca...errore inqualificabile...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... vorrei essere certa di aver capito: qui si parla di riferire al coniuge dell'altro, non al proprio, giusto?
> Ecco... perchè se è così... io vedo solo una possibile motivazione, oltre alla vendetta, al desiderio di ferire o al desiderio di sfasciare l'unione.


qui prima di tutto non si parlava di questo..il thread era su altro ma qualcuno ha letto soprattutto quella parte chissa' perche'...evidentemente la cosa tocca una corda sensibilissima.....


comunque la motivazione era complessa...non giudicatemi cosi' semplice...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> inqualificabile? ma in base a quale principio? il tuo? e tu chi sei per stabilire cosa e' giusto o sbagliato a priori?
> io dico di aver fatto quello che sentivo in quel momento.
> 
> e magari ha fatto bene anche a loro. inqualificabile e' il comportamento di chi si erge a giudice sugli altri :up:
> poi Ha sis crive con l'acca...errore inqualificabile...


posso chiederti perchè l'hai fatto, quali erano le tue motivazioni? Perchè hai sentito di doverlo fare?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, perchè è una cosa che non si fa e basta


ahahahah
come non si deve mettere il dito nella marmellata...
ma scendi dal pero e' meglio...


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> inqualificabile? ma in base a quale principio? il tuo? e tu chi sei per stabilire cosa e' giusto o sbagliato a priori?
> io dico di aver fatto quello che sentivo in quel momento.
> 
> e magari ha fatto bene anche a loro. inqualificabile e' il comportamento di chi si erge a giudice sugli altri :up:
> poi Ha sis crive con l'acca...errore inqualificabile...


Anche io lo trovo inqualificabile...
Avrai anche fatto bene a loro, ma ti sei erta a giudice in questo caso nei loro confronti. 
Non ti spettava, in nessun caso, parlare alla moglie...

Ora cerco la tua vecchia discussione...son curiosa...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche io lo trovo inqualificabile...
> Avrai anche fatto bene a loro, ma ti sei erta a giudice in questo caso nei loro confronti.
> Non ti spettava, in nessun caso, parlare alla moglie...
> 
> Ora cerco la tua vecchia discussione...son curiosa...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ho avuto la visione...
Lei che va a parlare da mia moglie tutta impettita e le dice...ah cara sapessi come mi sono ciulata il tuo maritino bello...
E lei che risponde impassibile...
Tutto qui? Ma tu sei così scema da credere di essere l'unica?
Dunque vediamo...ah ma te sei quella che vede al mercoledì...ah si mi parlava di te...dice che hai la figa che spussa!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ho avuto la visione...
> Lei che va a parlare da mia moglie tutta impettita e le dice...ah cara sapessi come mi sono ciulata il tuo maritino bello...
> E lei che risponde impassibile...
> ...


E hai mai parlato con un medico di queste visioni? 

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso chiederti perchè l'hai fatto, quali erano le tue motivazioni? Perchè hai sentito di doverlo fare?



la storia e' davvero lunga...parti di questa storia sono qui sul forum se cerchi Old Dererumnatura..

comunque le motivazioni sono diverse:

1.una relazione con un uomo sposato diventa dolorosa e non riesci a uscirne facilmente.lui ti continua a scrivere che ti ama alla follia..non lascia la moglie..cerchi di allontanarti ma lui ti tortura con frasi d'amore con cui titiene legata.io ho trovato il mio modo per uscirne..altrettando doloroso ma ha funzionato. non so se lo rifarei ora. credo di no.ma non perche' sia inqualificabile.perche' lo amavo molto e dovevo difendere il mio amore. non il suo..il mio.

2.una relazione con un uomo sposato ha un significato psicologico importante. quasi sempre ha a che vedere con un complesso edipico irrisolto. l'averlo detto lei ha spezzato un accordo con lui vergognoso. sono stata leale nei confronti della donna..(pensa te.....proprio il contrario di quello che la di cui sopra sostiene)

3.in una relazione in cui hai dato tanto vuoi esistere. vuoi che il mondo sappia che ci sei stata.

4. in fondo in fondo c'e' anche voglia di agire al posto di una persona incapace di prendere una decisione.

5. non ho pazienza...non rispetto i tempi degli altri...sono un carroarmato ...

6. perche' non riuscivo a fare a meno di farlo


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche io lo trovo inqualificabile...
> Avrai anche fatto bene a loro, ma ti sei erta a giudice in questo caso nei loro confronti.
> Non ti spettava, in nessun caso, parlare alla moglie...
> 
> Ora cerco la tua vecchia discussione...son curiosa...



trovatelo come volete...ma non dimostrate grande apertura mentale...semplicemente una visione delle cose a vostro piacimento...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ho avuto la visione...
> Lei che va a parlare da mia moglie tutta impettita e le dice...ah cara sapessi come mi sono ciulata il tuo maritino bello...
> E lei che risponde impassibile...
> ...



infatti...non capisco tanto clamore....
anzi lei dopo un mese e' rimasta incinta ancora...
la mia dichiarazione ha risvegliato il desiderio!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già


ma come gia'./..
ma siete pietose...
quello che non si fa e basta allora dovrebbe essere andare con un uomo sposato...
no non dirlo alla moglie
ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> l
> *2.una relazione con un uomo sposato ha un significato psicologico importante. quasi sempre ha a che vedere con un complesso edipico irrisolto. l'averlo detto lei ha spezzato un accordo con lui vergognoso. sono stata leale nei confronti della donna..(pensa te.....proprio il contrario di quello che la di cui sopra sostiene)*


A meno che tu non sapessi che lui fosse sposato...non si può proprio leggere che tu sia stata leale nei confronti di quella donna. :unhappy:



dere ha detto:


> trovatelo come volete...ma non dimostrate grande apertura mentale...semplicemente una visione delle cose a vostro piacimento...


 Ma apertura mentale per cosa?
Magari semplicemente la tua mente si è così aperta che il tuo cervello è caduto...può essere?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

*allora*

chiariamo un'altra cosa..
questo sito si chiama tradimento.net...
si discute proprio di relazioni, di situazioni che si verificano.
se uno ci mette il giudizio morale( qualificabile inqualificabile) sbaglia a priori...
di che parlate???
e' inqualificabile fare l'amore con il marito di una allora piu' che dirlo alla moglie
ma lo diventa anche fingere di non sapere pur sapendo...
lo diventa fare un figlio con un uomo in un momento di crisi per salvare un matrimonio
chi giudica???
siamo qui per capire non per giudicare
e se qualcuno e' qui per giudicare peggio per lui dimostra solo una visione limitata delle cose....si limita a vedere quello che vuole...si limita a non voler capire, approfondire...

siamo qui per parlare..condividere....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> la storia e' davvero lunga...parti di questa storia sono qui sul forum se cerchi Old Dererumnatura..
> 
> comunque le motivazioni sono diverse:
> 
> ...


Sugli edipi irrisolti non mi pronuncio... ognuno se li gestisce a suo modo. Quindi tu hai deciso per lui di dirlo a lei per troncare la loro relazione. E non ha funzionato, ovviamente. Tu sai perchè dico ovviamente, vero?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A meno che tu non sapessi che lui fosse sposato...non si può proprio leggere che tu sia stata leale nei confronti di quella donna. :unhappy:
> 
> Ma apertura mentale per cosa?
> Magari semplicemente la tua mente si è così aperta che il tuo cervello è caduto...può essere?


non lo leggere ma se non hai esperienze di psicologia evita di parlare.....
perche' ripeto stai solo dimostrando ignoranza profonda...taci...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sugli edipi irrisolti non mi pronuncio... ognuno se li gestisce a suo modo. Quindi tu hai deciso per lui di dirlo a lei per troncare la loro relazione. E non ha funzionato, ovviamente. Tu sai perchè dico ovviamente, vero?



no ho deciso di dirlo a lui per troncare la mia relazione...non la loro...la mia!
sapevo che cosi' l'avrei troncata...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E hai mai parlato con un medico di queste visioni?
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


No ma sono stato più volte invitato a scriverne un libro...
Se solo potessi fare teatro o regia...altro che Tinto Brass!


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ma come gia'./..
> ma siete pietose...
> quello che non si fa e basta allora dovrebbe essere andare con un uomo sposato...
> no non dirlo alla moglie
> ahahahahahahaha



che bella risata...mi ricordi sterminatore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> no *ho deciso di dirlo a lui *per troncare la mia relazione...non la loro...la mia!
> sapevo che cosi' l'avrei troncata...


Scusa, avevo capito che avessi rivelato il tradimento a sua moglie... non ci sto capendo più nulla


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> no ho deciso di dirlo a lui per troncare la mia relazione...non la loro...la mia!
> sapevo che cosi' l'avrei troncata...


Beh...mia cara...
A mali estremi...estremi rimedi...

Come quella volta che mia moglie mi disse...
O ti liberi di quella persona...o ci penso io eh?

Non potevo rischiare che scendesse in campo lei eh?
Acqua cheta rompe i ponti no?

Poi mi fa...
Ma caro...l'ho fatto per me stessa...adesso sei più tranquillo e sereno e ne beneficio pure io no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ma sono stato più volte invitato a scriverne un libro...
> Se solo potessi fare teatro o regia...altro che Tinto Brass!


Avrebbe successo. E' così...visionario :carnival:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa, avevo capito che avessi rivelato il tradimento a sua moglie... non ci sto capendo più nulla


Ma sta tenta...
Lei vuole liberarsi di lui a tutti i costi...
E le dice...Carino o mi lasci in pace o spiffero tutto a tua moglie che ne dici...carino?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Avrebbe successo. E' così...visionario :carnival:


Ma tu non sai cosa capita quando decido di dare corpo e forma alle mie visioni...lì apriti cielo...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ahahahah
> come non si deve mettere il dito nella marmellata...
> ma scendi dal pero e' meglio...



Buonasera Dere un mezzo secondo qua'dentro mi  e'bastato vedere che hai ''litigato''con tutti....guarda che CHiara ha ragione.
Cque mi sono venuti i brividi.....andare dalla moglie e'pazzia,senza offesa lo fanno gli invorniti...,comunque solita menata..le single si lasciano in pace
la mia nuova amica ha marito e 2 figli...non penso telefonera'mai a mia moglie...................


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa, avevo capito che avessi rivelato il tradimento a sua moglie... non ci sto capendo più nulla


si scusa di dirlo a LEI


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> chiariamo un'altra cosa..
> questo sito si chiama tradimento.net...
> si discute proprio di relazioni, di situazioni che si verificano.
> se uno ci mette il giudizio morale( qualificabile inqualificabile) sbaglia a priori...
> ...


E' quello che stiamo facendo...solo tu la prendi come giudizi..

Si, è inqualificabile fare l'amore col marito di un'altra...ancor dirlo alla moglie, affermare di essere stata leale nei suoi confronti (ovviamente solo dopo che gli è andata male). E non si tratta di moralismo, ma di paraculaggine travestita da lealtà. Diverso è il discorso se l'amante non sapeva del matrimonio (ma non il dirlo all'altro/a). 
Fare un figlio per salvare un matrimonio, o fingere di non sapere non sono cose che ti riguardano...sono fatti della coppia ufficiale e loro se la devono gestire.

Ci sarà anche chi si limita a non voler capire, ma dere qualunque cosa succeda tra i due coniugi sono affari loro, l'amante può solo prenderne atto e decidere se accettare o meno...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bella risata...mi ricordi sterminatore.


magari sono lui e non sono dere...
ma non avevano bandito i cloni?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai cosa capita quando decido di dare corpo e forma alle mie visioni...lì apriti cielo...


Io trovo visionario immaginare i comportamenti degli altri.
Non sono mai prevedibili. Neppure se in altre circostanze simili è avvenuta una cosa, non è detto che si ripeta.
Quelle che riferisci sono le reazioni che ti piacerebbe ci fossero nel caso tu avessi un'amante e questa tenesse così tanto a te da parlarne con tua moglie e tua moglie tenesse così tanto a te da reagire sarcastica per orgoglio e per non perderti.
Quanti condizionali!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta...
> Lei vuole liberarsi di lui a tutti i costi...
> E le dice...Carino o mi lasci in pace o spiffero tutto a tua moglie che ne dici...carino?


no era un errore di battitura..inqualificabile ahahahha


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Dere un mezzo secondo qua'dentro mi  e'bastato vedere che hai ''litigato''con tutti....guarda che CHiara ha ragione.
> Cque mi sono venuti i brividi.....andare dalla moglie e'pazzia,senza offesa lo fanno gli invorniti...,comunque solita menata..le single si lasciano in pace
> la mia nuova amica ha marito e 2 figli...non penso telefonera'mai a mia moglie...................


Lothar..tu tira i peli della figa ad una fino all'esasperazione...ohi sei pazzo di lei...ecc..ecc..ecc...la illudi, le prometti, la lusinghi, le dici...figurati se non ricorre alle misure estreme per liberarsi eh?
Fai esperimentin...prova con una...e vedi quanto ci mette...a parlare con tua moglie se ha esigenza di liberarsi di te!


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> no ho deciso di dirlo a lei per troncare la mia relazione...non la loro...la mia!
> sapevo che cosi' l'avrei troncata...


Ma perché non eri capace di troncarla senza dirlo a lei?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Io trovo visionario immaginare i comportamenti degli altri.
> Non sono mai prevedibili. Neppure se in altre circostanze simili è avvenuta una cosa, non è detto che si ripeta.
> Quelle che riferisci sono le reazioni che ti piacerebbe ci fossero nel caso tu avessi un'amante e questa tenesse così tanto a te da parlarne con tua moglie e tua moglie tenesse così tanto a te da reagire sarcastica per orgoglio e per non perderti.
> Quanti condizionali!


Tenerci a me?
Se ci tiene...
Stazitta e fa la bravina eh?
E quando le cose si sono messe male che potrebbe andare da mia moglie no?

No...no...
Mia moglie non è mai sarcastica...
Lei è lapidaria.
Sega la gente con due parole.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Dere un mezzo secondo qua'dentro mi  e'bastato vedere che hai ''litigato''con tutti....guarda che CHiara ha ragione.
> Cque mi sono venuti i brividi.....andare dalla moglie e'pazzia,senza offesa lo fanno gli invorniti...,comunque solita menata..le single si lasciano in pace
> la mia nuova amica ha marito e 2 figli...non penso telefonera'mai a mia moglie...................


io non litigo con nessuno spiego a chi vuole ascoltare 
perche' e' pazzia...perche' vi spaventa la cosa...perche' sono andata oltre un limite? il primo limite e' quello di iniziare una storia cosi'..e' quello che non va bene..il resto conta meno.
comunque non capisco l'accanimento su questo punto..il thread era un altro...


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> io non litigo con nessuno spiego a chi vuole ascoltare
> perche' e' pazzia...perche' vi spaventa la cosa...perche' sono andata oltre un limite? il primo limite e' quello di iniziare una storia cosi'..e' quello che non va bene..il resto conta meno.
> comunque non capisco l'accanimento su questo punto..il thread era un altro...


Ma onestamente cosa vorresti sentirti dire?
Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar..tu tira i peli della figa ad una fino all'esasperazione...ohi sei pazzo di lei...ecc..ecc..ecc...la illudi, le prometti, la lusinghi, le dici...figurati se non ricorre alle misure estreme per liberarsi eh?
> Fai esperimentin...prova con una...e vedi quanto ci mette...a parlare con tua moglie se ha esigenza di liberarsi di te!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' quello che stiamo facendo...solo tu la prendi come giudizi..
> 
> Si, è inqualificabile fare l'amore col marito di un'altra...ancor dirlo alla moglie, affermare di essere stata leale nei suoi confronti (ovviamente solo dopo che gli è andata male). E non si tratta di moralismo, ma di paraculaggine travestita da lealtà. Diverso è il discorso se l'amante non sapeva del matrimonio (ma non il dirlo all'altro/a).
> Fare un figlio per salvare un matrimonio, o fingere di non sapere non sono cose che ti riguardano...sono fatti della coppia ufficiale e loro se la devono gestire.
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché non eri capace di troncarla senza dirlo a lei?


l'ho scritto..
prova tu a troncare una storia con uno che ti manda sms ogni ora dicendo: e' la scelta giusta stiamo lontani ma io ti amo sempre non posso vivere senza di te...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma onestamente cosa vorresti sentirti dire?
> Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


nulla...l'ho scritto prima...
ho scritto per riportare una esperienza..chissa' quanti ce ne sono che vivono le relazioni cosi' senza consapevolezza...

non si chiede l'eta' alle donne...ho l'eta giusta per non risponderti


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> nulla...l'ho scritto prima...
> ho scritto per riportare una esperienza..chissa' quanti ce ne sono che vivono le relazioni cosi' senza consapevolezza...
> 
> non si chiede l'eta' alle donne...ho l'eta giusta per non risponderti


Ma dei tu digli 25 e lui è contento no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei tu digli 25 e lui è contento no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Perchè?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Marzo 2012)

*Stai male*



dere ha detto:


> ma come gia'./..
> ma siete pietose...
> quello che non si fa e basta allora dovrebbe essere andare con un uomo sposato...
> no non dirlo alla moglie
> ahahahahahahaha


Non discerni più tra ciò che è sbagliato e deprecabile ma frutto della debolezza umana, e comunque comporta un danno minimo se la situazione è ben gestita, da ciò che invece ferisce soltanto il prossimo gratuitamente ed è un gesto semplicmente meschino. Hai bisogno di riposo per ritrovare lucidità e forse anche di un buon terapeuta. Auguri, lo dico senza ironia


----------



## free (23 Marzo 2012)

_*3.in una relazione in cui hai dato tanto vuoi esistere. vuoi che il mondo sappia che ci sei stata.*_


trovo curiosa questa motivazione, poichè mi sembra tardiva
intendo dire: ho sempre pensato che uno dei tanti lati negativi nell'avere una relazione con un tipo sposato sia proprio la clandestinità; per questo motivo credevo che la fine della relazione avrebbe procurato una sorta di sollievo, riguardo a tale aspetto
invece, in effetti, capisco che può rimanere una sorta di "amaro in bocca", postumo
ma io non ho esperienza con gli sposati, per mia somma fortuna


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> l'ho scritto..
> prova tu a troncare una storia con uno che ti manda sms ogni ora dicendo: e' la scelta giusta stiamo lontani ma io ti amo sempre non posso vivere senza di te...


Io prima avevo scritto... vedo solo una ragione per doverlo dire alla moglie, e pensavo a una ragione inerente alla salute... capita quando si condivide, no?
Ma adesso tu dici di averlo fatto per troncare la storia... ti stava facendo stalking... ho capito. Io però sarei andata dai carabinieri, o avrei cambiato scheda sim. Da me una volta venne una moglie... da me, a casa mia, ma io non ero l'amante... diciamo che lui si era intrippato di brutto e per me questo era solo un grosso fastidio, per questo ho dovuto lasciare il lavoro. Io ho consolato quella donna, che altro potevo fare? Non credo che avrei mai coinvolto lei perchè lui non mi stava dando tregua... però ero in una posizione diversa, non avevo alcun malanimo verso nessuno.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non discerni più tra ciò che è sbagliato e deprecabile ma frutto della debolezza umana, e comunque comporta un danno minimo se la situazione è ben gestita, da ciò che invece ferisce soltanto il prossimo gratuitamente ed è un gesto semplicmente meschino. Hai bisogno di riposo per ritrovare lucidità e forse anche di un buon terapeuta. Auguri, lo dico senza ironia


e anche tu non hai capito molto...siete tutti venuti qui a giudicare chi e' deprecabile e chi non lo e'...chi si comporta bene e chi male...chi e' una brava persona e chi e' ///meschino.......

la prima cosa sbagliata e' avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.l'ho scritto venti volte...leggi...
qui tutti notano la paglia nell'occhio e ignorano la trave nel fondoschiena..
la seconda cosa e' che definire inqualificabile qualcosa e' semplicemente dare un giudizio morale non richiesto su un sito dove si parla di tradimento e quindi di qualcosa di per se' moralmente non accettabile.
Chi ferisce il prossimo e' chi tradisce per anni e vive una doppia vita pensando con il tacere di essere meno meschino verso la persona che ha accanto. 

Di un terapeuta ne abbiamo bisogno tutti...soprattutto ne hanno bisogno quelli che pensano di non averne bisogno  . Auguri anche a te....


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> _*3.in una relazione in cui hai dato tanto vuoi esistere. vuoi che il mondo sappia che ci sei stata.*_
> 
> 
> trovo curiosa questa motivazione, poichè mi sembra tardiva
> ...


ohh una persona che articola il pensiero senza giudizi morali....piacere free....

si fortuna tua...ma probabilmente non hai scheletrini nell'armadio che ti abbiano portato a intraprendere questo tipo di relazioni...ma se sei qui..tu....quali altri scheletrini nell'armadio hai?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

*Dere...*

Ma dimmi una cosa...almeno prima lo hai minacciato?
O dalla sera alla mattina senza dirgli niente lo hai detto a sua moglie?

Lothar dove sei...
Io non ti gufo...
Ma sul giornale di oggi...altro gravissimo dramma della gelosia...
Un marito non gradiva le attenzioni riservate a sua moglie da un certo tizio...
Allora ha preso un grosso martello da muratore e ha sfasciato i vetri del Pajero dell'invornito che insidiava sua moglie...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Chi ferisce il prossimo e' chi tradisce per anni e vive una doppia vita pensando con il tacere di essere meno meschino verso la persona che ha accanto.


SI.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

forse ricordo troppo per rispondere senza pregiudizi.ricordo che loro hanno avuto ancora un figlio , e ricordo benissimo i giudizi che davi sulla moglie.ora non è che puoi privare gli altri di darne qualcuno su di te


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io prima avevo scritto... vedo solo una ragione per doverlo dire alla moglie, e pensavo a una ragione inerente alla salute... capita quando si condivide, no?
> Ma adesso tu dici di averlo fatto per troncare la storia... ti stava facendo stalking... ho capito. Io però sarei andata dai carabinieri, o avrei cambiato scheda sim. Da me una volta venne una moglie... da me, a casa mia, ma io non ero l'amante... diciamo che lui si era intrippato di brutto e per me questo era solo un grosso fastidio, per questo ho dovuto lasciare il lavoro. Io ho consolato quella donna, che altro potevo fare? Non credo che avrei mai coinvolto lei perchè lui non mi stava dando tregua... però ero in una posizione diversa, non avevo alcun malanimo verso nessuno.


non e' stalking...e' veramente che si entra in un circolo vizioso...non riesci piu' a prendere distanza in modo diverso...
ma d'altra parte quando caschi in una relazione del genere davvero e' perche' non usi la testa...
usi solo il cuore o altre motivazioni inconsce...
e' ovvio che tutto cio' che segue e' irrazionale e continua sulla stessa strada...
ma se non capisci perche' lo hai fatto rischi di ripeterlo. questo dico..dobbiamo conoscere noi stessi.
serve a qualcosa dire: sono stata meschina e basta senza comprendere profondamente la dinamica? secondo me no....
non mi basta dire non si fa e basta...tantomeno: e' una cosa cattiva e' ingiusta...
voglio capire il motivo dietro questa cosa...
del giudizio morale non c'e' bisogno...perche' ora discutiamo di questo...in un altro thread si discute di una che si sposa uno che la tradisce di dieci anni....
a cosa serve dire: sei inqualificabile?? a dimostrare ingenuita' di pensiero...


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> La storia e' lunga il sunto e' questo...ero la sua amante, l'ho mollato ma dopo aver detto tutto alla moglie( non vi spiego i dettagli chi se li ricorda bene..altrimenti pace)
> Non lo vedevo da anni...ci sentivamo ogni tanto via sms...un'altra volta lo incontrai per caso ma non lo fermai..
> questa volta l'ho bloccato..appena l'ho visto gli sono corsa in contro...stava entrando in toilette...l'ho fermato...
> MI ha detto: volevi entrare con me nel bagno degli uomini?
> ...


Il tradimento e' un edipo irrisolto e  dirlo alla  moglie fa parte di questo teatrino .
Contenta?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse ricordo troppo per rispondere senza pregiudizi.ricordo che loro hanno avuto ancora un figlio , e ricordo benissimo i giudizi che davi sulla moglie.ora non è che puoi privare gli altri di darne qualcuno su di te


quello che dico e' che ho iniziato un thread su un altro argomento e la gente per motivi suoi sta discutendo di altro...e mi sta dando della inqualificabile...

non sono entrata qui per ricevere giudizi morali. 
va bene? Minerva??
se siete qui per sfogare le vostre frustrazioni dando addosso alla gente vi saluto come l'ho fatto tempo fa...
se siete qui per parlare serenamente delle situazioni allora possiamo ragionare...e cercare di approfondire....altrimenti continuate il vostro cazzeggio da soli


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> e anche tu non hai capito molto...siete tutti venuti qui a giudicare chi e' deprecabile e chi non lo e'...chi si comporta bene e chi male...chi e' una brava persona e chi e' ///meschino.......
> 
> la prima cosa sbagliata e' avere una relazione con un uomo sposato.l'ho scritto venti volte...leggi...
> qui tutti notano la paglia nell'occhio e ignorano la trave nel fondoschiena..
> ...


Questo lo dici giusto tu...
Veramente noi c'eravamo già prima, chi è venuto qui e non vuole sentire critiche e/o opinioni contrastanti sei tu...


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> eliade usare il termine inqualificabile e' dare un giudizio morale.
> non capire che un tradimento e' un edipo irrisolto e che dirlo alla moglie fa parte di questo teatrino e' ignoranza che continui a chiamare paraculaggine sempre per non conoscenza del tema.
> su tutto il resto hai ragione non sono fatti miei ma nemmeno tuoi i miei allora....di che parliamo? del tempo?


Dipende da che dove lo usi quel termine...un po' come il tuo scrivere "è ignoranza"...uguale uguale...
 Per te, visto come ti sei comportata, evidentemente no.
Guarda io sarà ignorante (perché in fondo è questo quello che intendevi, anche se l'hai presa alla larga...è un giudizio sai?)...ma non vedo perché una persona debba partecipare al tuo teatrino perché tu hai dei problemi col passato e/o col marito. 
Ti ha forse chiesto la moglie di stare col marito?
Ti ha forse chiesto lei di essere messa al corrente?
Tu hai tirato in mezzo quelle cose (fare figli per salvare il matrimonio, ecc), ma questo non ha nulla a che vedere con il tuo essere amante, o forse la moglie doveva chiedere il permesso a te per fare certe scelte? 

Se hai detto alla moglie della tua relazione, per far si che questa finisca, ancor di più non sei stata leale nei suoi confronti.


dere ha detto:


> l'ho scritto..
> prova tu a troncare una storia con uno che ti manda sms ogni ora dicendo: e' la scelta giusta stiamo lontani ma io ti amo sempre non posso vivere senza di te...


Cambiare numero?
Ignorarlo?
Minacciarlo?
Fare un esposto in questura?
Dov'è finito il classico rigare l'auto?
Fargli parlare da un tuo amico piuttosto robusto?
Fargli avere una bella letterina da un avvocato?

Io ci sono riuscita (ero praticamente l'altra a mia insaputa), è bastato cambiare numero e fargli fare un discorsetto da una persona che era il doppio di lui....................................


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Il tradimento e' un edipo irrisolto e  dirlo alla  moglie fa parte di questo teatrino .
> Contenta?


bravo hai imparato qualcosa...:up:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo lo dici giusto tu...
> Veramente noi c'eravamo già prima, chi è venuto qui e non vuole sentire critiche e/o opinioni contrastanti sei tu...


ciccia...nemmeno so chi sei..

ho aperto il thread su un'altra cosa...hai solo evidenziato questo argomento
deduco che tu sia una moglie tradita che preferisce non sapere.
va bene...meglio cosi'...contenta tu...


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> quello che dico e' che ho iniziato un thread su un altro argomento e la gente per motivi suoi sta discutendo di altro...*e mi sta dando della inqualificabile...*
> 
> non sono entrata qui per ricevere giudizi morali.
> va bene? Minerva??
> ...


No, è stato detto che è un'azione inqualificabile...esattamente come tu hai detto a me "è ignoranza"...


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

io non ci sto capendo nulla...non conosco la storia passata e a dire il vero poco mi interessa (visto che io sono una di quelle informate dall'amante)

resta il fatto che quando finisce una storia importante ci vuole tempo prima che si riesca a fidarsi nuovamente, a lasciarsi andare...subentra - secondo me - una sorta di autodifesa che ti blocca appena senti che la cosa sta diventando seria...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende da che dove lo usi quel termine...un po' come il tuo scrivere "è ignoranza"...uguale uguale...
> Per te, visto come ti sei comportata, evidentemente no.
> Guarda io sarà ignorante (perché in fondo è questo quello che intendevi, anche se l'hai presa alla larga...è un giudizio sai?)...ma non vedo perché una persona debba partecipare al tuo teatrino perché tu hai dei problemi col passato e/o col marito.
> Ti ha forse chiesto la moglie di stare col marito?
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, è stato detto che è un'azione inqualificabile...esattamente come tu hai detto a me "è ignoranza"...


ahh si ...dimenticavo...io sono inqualificabilmente vendicativa...

non si fa....

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> quello che dico e' che ho iniziato un thread su un altro argomento e la gente per motivi suoi sta discutendo di altro...e mi sta dando della inqualificabile...
> 
> non sono entrata qui per ricevere giudizi morali.
> va bene? Minerva??
> ...


vabé, dai
a dire la verità se te ne vai mi spiace perché da dire hai molto. soltanto da certi punti di vista mi è impossibile capirti..ma vedrai che non mancherà chi potrà darti opinioni interessanti .


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ci sto capendo nulla...non conosco la storia passata e a dire il vero poco mi interessa (visto che io sono una di quelle informate dall'amante)
> 
> resta il fatto che quando finisce una storia importante ci vuole tempo prima che si riesca a fidarsi nuovamente, a lasciarsi andare...subentra - secondo me - una sorta di autodifesa che ti blocca appena senti che la cosa sta diventando seria...


Un'altra persona che parla e articola!
piacere Simy

si ci vuole molto tempo...non ti lasci piu' andare con il cuore....


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé, dai
> a dire la verità se te ne vai mi spiace perché da dire hai molto. soltanto da certi punti di vista mi è impossibile capirti..ma vedrai che non mancherà chi potrà darti opinioni interessanti .


Ciao Minerva, come stai..che e' successo in questo periodo?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé, dai
> a dire la verità se te ne vai mi spiace perché da dire hai molto. soltanto da certi punti di vista mi è impossibile capirti..ma vedrai che non mancherà chi potrà darti opinioni interessanti .


E allora non tormentarla no?
Cosa c'entra tirare fuori il passato di dugento anni fa...eh?
Lassa stare no?
E che caspita...sempre con quel sasso in mano...eh?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva, come stai..che e' successo in questo periodo?


la cosa più brutta la sai perché mi pare di averti letta nei vari commenti a seguito della sua mancanza. e saprai pure di tutta un'epurazione di massa
per il resto tutto bene:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Un'altra persona che parla e articola!
> piacere Simy
> 
> si ci vuole molto tempo...non ti lasci piu' andare con il cuore....


è brutto però....io a volte mi rendo conto che faccio prima a fuggire che a iniziare a conoscere una persona..ma forse è perchè non abbiamo ancora trovato una persona che ci faccia davvero battere il cuore no? 
qualcuno che tiri giù quest'armatura ci sara  

piacere dere


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è brutto però....io a volte mi rendo conto che faccio prima a fuggire che a iniziare a conoscere una persona..ma forse è perchè non abbiamo ancora trovato una persona che ci faccia davvero battere il cuore no?
> qualcuno che tiri giù quest'armatura ci sara
> 
> piacere dere


CHe sia colpa...dei respingenti?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa più brutta la sai perché mi pare di averti letta nei vari commenti a seguito della sua mancanza. e saprai pure di tutta un'epurazione di massa
> per il resto tutto bene:singleeye:


si la so...
no mi riferivo a te...che novita' mi racconti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ...perche' ora discutiamo di questo...


Discutiamo di quello che ci colpisce. A me personalmente colpisce questa cosa perchè anche l'amante di mio marito ha pensato di avere il diritto di parlare a me. E non l'aveva. 
Il loro rapporto era una cosa che riguardava solo loro due, come il rapporto tra me e mio marito era una cosa che riguardava solo noi due, lei, pretendendo di avere voce nel rapporto tra me e mio marito e rivelandomi cose del loro, si è abbassata, umanamente parlando, su tutti i fronti.
Io chi tradisce lo capisco, chi si ritiene in diritto di entrare a casa d'altri a rivelare come funziona la lavatrice, no.
Mesi fa avrei postato ben altro, adesso per me è terapeutico vedere che mi è rimasta solo la curiosità di capire quali siano gli eventi che portano a compiere certi gesti.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> si la so...
> no mi riferivo a te...che novita' mi racconti?


sto diventando sempre più tollerante, comprensiva e saggia:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ohh allora tu non sei stata inqualificabile..contenta?*ignorante ma qualificabilissima*


Ah bene...
Grazie per l'ignorante, ovviamente questo non è un giustizio...
Comunque io avevo ben poco da dire a lei...visto che fui messa io al corrente da lei...



dere ha detto:


> ahh si ...dimenticavo...io sono inqualificabilmente vendicativa...
> 
> non si fa....
> 
> :mrgreen:


Mah, tu hai dei seri problemi...ma proprio seri...
Oltretutto ti ho risposto alla discussione...ma evidentemente non ho articolato bene, visto che non mi hai risposto.
Il consiglio rimane, stai da sola...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dimmi una cosa...almeno prima lo hai minacciato?
> O dalla sera alla mattina senza dirgli niente lo hai detto a sua moglie?
> 
> Lothar dove sei...
> ...



ahahahahah.a me non succedera'..sai perche'??il marito e'stra ricco,non lo so e non lo voglio sapere.. ma immagino mio coetaneo,brillante professionista,anche queste son deduzioni,nessuno parla di chi e'a casa...quindi Conte..vuoi che uno cosi'non sia cliente del Maxim abituale con amante 40enne??certo..e se io gli scopo la moglie..gli risparmio la fatica ..non dovra farlo lui..se lo fa'...quindi mi dira''grazie Lothar,,beviamoci un Krug insieme''....la mia unica paura e che al maxim ci si incontri...ahahahhahah...come la vedi amico???


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto diventando sempre più tollerante, comprensiva e saggia:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 aggiungo modesta e  aperta al dialogo:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aggiungo modesta e aperta al dialogo:mrgreen:


in pratica lothar2...


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in pratica lothar2...


di lothar ce ne basta uno grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in pratica lothar2...


no sei tu che sei minerva 2 (la vendetta):singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no sei tu che sei minerva 2 (la vendetta):singleeye:



donna devi stare attenta...come vedi ho buone fauci...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è brutto però....io a volte mi rendo conto che faccio prima a fuggire che a iniziare a conoscere una persona..ma forse è perchè non abbiamo ancora trovato una persona che ci faccia davvero battere il cuore no?
> qualcuno che tiri giù quest'armatura ci sara
> 
> piacere dere


in parte e' cosi'..in parte forse abbiamo un sacco di resistenze..
riporto qui una risposta che mi diede una carissima persona che purtroppo ora non c'e' piu'..
era capace di una analisi sottile..

"...Non lo dice nessuno, ma è quello che spesso capita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Il che va benissimo per chi - insieme, in due - nel matrimonio ci crede, meno bene per chi è stato usato - come diceva prima non ricordo se Lila - come COMPARSA nella storia matrimoniale  di altre due persone, che dopo aver usato e spremuto emotivamente  quella persona vanno avanti felici o meno felici nel tramonto.

 Piuttosto ti inviterei a riflettere sul fatto che non ti sei innamorata DI ALTRI (liberi) bensì di LUI!

 Ho una cara amica iscritta ad un agenzia matrimoniale che malgrado numerosissimi incontri, alcuni con persone piacevoli, mi dice che "Non scatta mai il clic".

 Ragazze, ma siamo sicure che sto clic benedetto debba sempre scattare?! Non si  può provare a lasciare da parte le fantasia e conoscere bene qualcuno  di interessante e positivo che con il tempo possa diventare importante  per noi?!

 Non dico una persona che ci disgusti fisicamente, ma secondo me non è normale che su 15 incontri con persone ADEGUATE, NEPPURE UNA PIACCIA!!!!!

 Evidentemente c'è sotto qualcosa di piu', una difesa, un non  voler instradarsi su strade sentite come definitive....

 Io fossi in te Dererum metterei un attimo da parte certe sofferenze per persone ESTRANEE, che fanno la loro vita al di fuori di te e che non ti meritano, e mi dedicherei invece a questo, a riflettere su ciò che vuoi davvero dalla vita..."


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah.a me non succedera'..sai perche'??il marito e'stra ricco,non lo so e non lo voglio sapere.. ma immagino mio coetaneo,brillante professionista,anche queste son deduzioni,nessuno parla di chi e'a casa...quindi Conte..vuoi che uno cosi'non sia cliente del Maxim abituale con amante 40enne??certo..e se io gli scopo la moglie..gli risparmio la fatica ..non dovra farlo lui..se lo fa'...quindi mi dira''grazie Lothar,,beviamoci un Krug insieme''....la mia unica paura e che al maxim ci si incontri...ahahahhahah...come la vedi amico???


Semplice si finisce a fare sesso in 4 no? Al maxim...
Ma che razza di avatar ti sei messo eh?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Discutiamo di quello che ci colpisce. A me personalmente colpisce questa cosa perchè anche l'amante di mio marito ha pensato di avere il diritto di parlare a me. E non l'aveva.
> Il loro rapporto era una cosa che riguardava solo loro due, come il rapporto tra me e mio marito era una cosa che riguardava solo noi due, lei, pretendendo di avere voce nel rapporto tra me e mio marito e rivelandomi cose del loro, si è abbassata, umanamente parlando, su tutti i fronti.
> Io chi tradisce lo capisco, chi si ritiene in diritto di entrare a casa d'altri a rivelare come funziona la lavatrice, no.
> Mesi fa avrei postato ben altro, adesso per me è terapeutico vedere che mi è rimasta solo la curiosità di capire quali siano gli eventi che portano a compiere certi gesti.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto diventando sempre più tollerante, comprensiva e saggia:mrgreen:


ahh!!! bene allora vuol dire che lo sei di piu' con te stessa!:up:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah bene...
> Grazie per l'ignorante, ovviamente questo non è un giustizio...
> Comunque io avevo ben poco da dire a lei...visto che fui messa io al corrente da lei...
> 
> ...


Eliade...rileggi bene tutti i thread...e cerca di capire ...prima fai un respiro profondo...poi rileggi tutto..
e capisci che stai giudicando male!
ne sono certa...:up:
ma leggi tutto tutto!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice si finisce a fare sesso in 4 no? Al maxim...
> Ma che razza di avatar ti sei messo eh?


no ho gia'pensato..diro'egregio Ing...prenda sua moglie e vada..io accompagno la sua tro....amante a casa...poi torniamo indietro e la collaudao....ahahh..

mi assomiglia e'buono come me..stessi identici occhi..il famoso lop dei colli felsinei no???


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Eliade...rileggi bene tutti i thread...e cerca di capire ...prima fai un respiro profondo...poi rileggi tutto..
> e capisci che stai giudicando male!
> ne sono certa...:up:
> ma leggi tutto tutto!


Dare...sono 45 pagine di una discussione e poi altre 19 di un'altra...
E se facciamo che quando hai tempo mi copi/incolli i post dove scrivi?Così magari capisco meglio...:condom:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Eliade...rileggi bene tutti i thread...e cerca di capire ...prima fai un respiro profondo...poi rileggi tutto..
> e capisci che stai giudicando male!
> ne sono certa...:up:
> ma leggi tutto tutto!


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...ma scherzi? Eh...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Eliade rileggere?
AHAHAHAHAHAH...è troppo pigra e lenta...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...e dice sempre non ho palle di leggere chi mi fa un riassuntino?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> in parte e' cosi'..in parte forse abbiamo un sacco di resistenze..
> riporto qui una risposta che mi diede una carissima persona che purtroppo ora non c'e' piu'..
> era capace di una analisi sottile..
> 
> ...


bellissima questa risposta.....
forse è vero dobbiamo abbattere le resistenze...ma anche questo non è facile! bisogna lavorarci su


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Eliade...rileggi bene tutti i thread...e cerca di capire ...prima fai un respiro profondo...poi rileggi tutto..
> e capisci che stai giudicando male!
> ne sono certa...:up:
> ma leggi tutto tutto!




ahahahah.....deve essere proprio una buona idea,,si passa 4 orette....ma Dere....


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dare...sono 45 pagine di una discussione e poi altre 19 di un'altra...
> E se facciamo che quando hai tempo mi copi/incolli i post dove scrivi?Così magari capisco meglio...:condom:


è troppa roba.dererumnatura è un'utente molto vecchia (forumisticamente parlando...altrimenti mi scaglia contro le sette maledizioni di tutancamen:mrgreen



Tutankhamon :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Discutiamo di quello che ci colpisce. A me personalmente colpisce questa cosa perchè anche l'amante di mio marito ha pensato di avere il diritto di parlare a me. E non l'aveva.
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dare...sono 45 pagine di una discussione e poi altre 19 di un'altra...
> E se facciamo che quando hai tempo mi copi/incolli i post dove scrivi?Così magari capisco meglio...:condom:


no mi riferivo a rileggere meglio questo thread..

leggi qui per esempio

"non e' stalking...e' veramente che si entra in un circolo vizioso...non riesci piu' a prendere distanza in modo diverso...
 ma d'altra parte quando caschi in una relazione del genere davvero e' perche' non usi la testa...
 usi solo il cuore o altre motivazioni inconsce...
e' ovvio che tutto cio' che segue e' irrazionale e continua sulla stessa strada...
 ma se non capisci perche' lo hai fatto rischi di ripeterlo. questo dico..dobbiamo conoscere noi stessi.
serve a qualcosa dire: sono stata meschina e basta senza comprendere profondamente la dinamica? secondo me no....
 non mi basta dire non si fa e basta...tantomeno: e' una cosa cattiva e' ingiusta...
voglio capire il motivo dietro questa cosa...
 del giudizio morale non c'e'  bisogno...perche' ora discutiamo di questo...in un altro thread si  discute di una che si sposa uno che la tradisce di dieci anni....
a cosa serve dire: sei inqualificabile?? a dimostrare ingenuita' di pensiero..."


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dere ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io sapevo già quello che dovevo sapere.
> ...


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ma sono stato più volte invitato a scriverne un libro...
> Se solo potessi fare teatro o regia...altro che Tinto Brass!


quando si parla di giganti della culturea. ognuno ha i propri riferimenti. me' cojoni!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quando si parla di giganti della culturea. ognuno ha i propri riferimenti. me' cojoni!


Per esempio se parli con dei fotografi che lavorano nel cinema ti diranno che dal punto di vista dell'immagine, Brass è un geniaccio.

Sentiamo grande Angelo, quali sono per te i giganti della cultura?

Quali sono secondo te i grandi registi a cui attingere? Eh?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dere ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io sapevo già quello che dovevo sapere.
> ...


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio se parli con dei fotografi che lavorano nel cinema ti diranno che dal punto di vista dell'immagine, Brass è un geniaccio.
> 
> Sentiamo grande Angelo, quali sono per te i giganti della cultura?
> 
> Quali sono secondo te i grandi registi a cui attingere? Eh?


Stanley kubrick. 
'me cojoni (2)


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio se parli con dei fotografi che lavorano nel cinema ti diranno che dal punto di vista dell'immagine, Brass è un geniaccio.
> 
> Sentiamo grande Angelo, quali sono per te i giganti della cultura?
> 
> Quali sono secondo te i grandi registi a cui attingere? Eh?


kubrick, kubrick...e ho già detto kubrick?


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questa amante è proprio entrata nella coppia perché ha usato lui per avere una relazione con te.
> ...


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> kubrick, kubrick...e ho già detto kubrick?


uè ciccia, l'ho già detto io!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Stanley kubrick.
> 'me cojoni (2)


E cos'ha di speciale Kubrick?
Delineami in poche parole la sua poetica che io possa ritenere l'estremo valore di questo genio della regia, no?

A mio modesto parere Ingmar Bergman è molto più in là di Kubrick eh?


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

e, a proposito, gli stessi che considerano Brass un geniaccio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, che avrbbero detto di Kubrick? niente, gli avrebbero fatto un pomp...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e, a proposito, gli stessi che considerano Brass un geniaccio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, che avrbbero detto di Kubrick? niente, gli avrebbero fatto un pomp...:mrgreen:


Un geniaccio della fotografia...
Così ne parlavano a istituzioni di regia, mi pare che il corso fosse di Omar Calabrese.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E cos'ha di speciale Kubrick?
> Delineami in poche parole la sua poetica che io possa ritenere l'estremo valore di questo genio della regia, no?


AHAHAHAHAHAHH
deli...AAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHH..neami AHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAH tu la poe...AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH...tica di tinto Br...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ass
Scusa ma non riuscivo a scrivere una frase del genere senza ribaltarmi dalle risate.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHH
> deli...AAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHH..neami AHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAH tu la poe...AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH...tica di tinto Br...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ass
> Scusa ma non riuscivo a scrivere una frase del genere senza ribaltarmi dalle risate.


Angelo guarda che Stanley Kubrick possedeva una sua poetica ben precisa, dove la poetica è la sua idea di opera d'arte.
Essa è ben presente in ogni suo lavoro.

Anche Tinto ha una sua poetica.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *E cos'ha di speciale Kubrick?
> *Delineami in poche parole la sua poetica che io possa ritenere l'estremo valore di questo genio della regia, no?
> 
> A mio modesto parere Ingmar Bergman è molto più in là di Kubrick eh?


kubrick non è solo un regista. è un fotografo, scenografo, fa scelte musicali vincenti, sceneggiatore.
i suoi films anticipano la realtà , la interpretano , la esaltano , rimangono eterni nel corso degli anni ...devo continuare?


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un geniaccio della fotografia...
> Così ne parlavano a istituzioni di regia, mi pare che il corso fosse di Omar Calabrese.


Fotografia? Ma vatti a rivedere Barry Lindon e Arancia meccanica. Vado a rivedermi "la chiave" o "Monella"?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ne ho bisogno. livello 1000 a 1.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHH
> deli...AAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHH..neami AHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAH tu la poe...AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH...tica di tinto Br...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ass
> Scusa ma non riuscivo a scrivere una frase del genere senza ribaltarmi dalle risate.


Leggi sto libriccino...no?

http://frammenti-e-pensieri-sparsi....n-due-libricini-targati-pironti-78546801.html


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> kubrick non è solo un regista. è un fotografo, scenografo, fa scelte musicali vincenti, sceneggiatore.
> i suoi films anticipano la realtà , la interpretano , la esaltano , rimangono eterni nel corso degli anni ...devo continuare?


E quelli di Ingmar Bergman invece?


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> kubrick non è solo un regista. è un fotografo, scenografo, fa scelte musicali vincenti, sceneggiatore.
> i suoi films anticipano la realtà , la interpretano , la esaltano , rimangono eterni nel corso degli anni ...devo continuare?


ma non c'era nemmeno bisogno iniziassi.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Fotografia? Ma vatti a rivedere Barry Lindon e Arancia meccanica. Vado a rivedermi "la chiave" o "Monella"?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ne ho bisogno. livello 1000 a 1.


Allora io ho parlato di Brass come geniaccio della fotografia cinematografica, se non sei addetto ai lavori, non sai di cosa sto parlando.

Casomai ho detto che è difficile dire unanimemente che Kubrick sia il più grande, quando si doveva misurare con calibri del tipo Bergman.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Angelo guarda che Stanley Kubrick possedeva una sua poetica ben precisa, dove la poetica è la sua idea di opera d'arte.
> Essa è ben presente in ogni suo lavoro.
> *
> Anche Tinto ha una sua poetica.


Ma dai? pensavo che la sua poetica era fare B-movie.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quelli di Ingmar Bergman invece?


Solo una gran palla mostruosa.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quelli di Ingmar Bergman invece?


mi piacciono. ma kubrick è un'altra cosa


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Allora io ho parlato di Brass come geniaccio della fotografia cinematografica, se non sei addetto ai lavori, non sai di cosa sto parlando.
> 
> *Casomai ho detto che è difficile dire unanimemente che Kubrick sia il più grande, quando si doveva misurare con calibri del tipo Bergman.


so di cosa si sta parlando e non puoi osare accostare kubrick a brass


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora io ho parlato di Brass come geniaccio della fotografia cinematografica, se non sei addetto ai lavori, non sai di cosa sto parlando.
> 
> Casomai ho detto che è difficile dire unanimemente che Kubrick sia il più grande, quando si doveva misurare con calibri del tipo Bergman.


infatti io parlavo di fotografia. i due film citati sono famosi per la fotografia. un esempio universale da cui attingere per la fotografia cinematografica. quindi mi sa che è il caso tu vada a farti un ripassino coi tuoi addetti ai lavori. 

o semplicemente vai su wikipedia. :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> so di cosa si sta parlando e non puoi osare accostare kubrick a brass


Il caro vecchioo Stanley si sta rivoltando nella tomba. anche solo una scena di un film meno riuscito di SK come Eyes wide Shut (che a me comunque non dispiace affatto) vale tutta la filmografia di Brass, sempre per quanto riguarda la fotografia.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> so di cosa si sta parlando e non puoi osare accostare kubrick a brass


Non l'ho fatto...
Ho solo detto che nell'ambiente Brass è considerato un geniaccio della fotografia...
Se tu provi a guardare i suoi films, con l'occhio del fotografo ne scopri di cose eh?
Ma sono cose che mi ha mostrato un fotografo che ha lavorato con lui eh?
Tinto lo conosco di persona eh?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

allora, in barry lyndon e in shining ci sono tecniche rivoluzionarie per la fotografia e la ripresa cinematografica, per dirne una


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora, in barry lyndon e in shining ci sono tecniche rivoluzionarie per la fotografia e la ripresa cinematografica, per dirne una


Anche Arancia Meccanica presenta queste caratteristiche. E non ci si ricorda abbastanza che SK ha iniziato come fotografo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Solo una gran palla mostruosa.


Beh come dire...forse potresti fare uno sforzino e guardare che so fanny et alexander no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora, in barry lyndon e in shining ci sono tecniche rivoluzionarie per la fotografia e la ripresa cinematografica, per dirne una


Si vero!


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non l'ho fatto...
> Ho solo detto che nell'ambiente Brass è considerato un geniaccio della fotografia...
> Se tu provi a guardare i suoi films, con l'occhio del fotografo ne scopri di cose eh?
> Ma sono cose che mi ha mostrato un fotografo che ha lavorato con lui eh?
> Tinto lo conosco di persona eh?


Anche io conosco di persona la mia vicina di casa. è una geniaccia dei cavolfiori bolliti.
SK ERA un fotografo. lascia perdere conte. Altro che occhio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non l'ho fatto...
> Ho solo detto che nell'ambiente Brass è considerato un geniaccio della fotografia...
> Se tu provi a guardare i suoi films, con l'occhio del fotografo ne scopri di cose eh?
> Ma sono cose che mi ha mostrato un fotografo che ha lavorato con lui eh?
> Tinto lo conosco di persona eh?


è il mio lavoro, conte.brass ha qualche sprazzo decente ne la chiave e a volte una fotografia decente ma questo non lo accosta al grande maestro che nasce fotografo free lance e diventa grande innovatore di tecniche cinematofìgrafiche e assoluto genio inventivo


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire...forse potresti fare uno sforzino e guardare che so fanny et alexander no?


Ho provato un paio di volte. dopo 10 minuti le mie parti basse hanno chiesto pietà ho dovuto smettere.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Anche io conosco di persona la mia vicina di casa. è una geniaccia dei cavolfiori bolliti.
> SK ERA un fotografo. lascia perdere conte. Altro che occhio.


Ma insisto no?
Non mi pare di avere tentato di porre sul piano della fotografia i due eh?
Ho detto A:
Tinto è considerato un geniaccio della fotografia.
B: TInto ha la sua poetica.

C: Ti ho chiesto chi secondo te è il più grande regista e mi hai risposto Kubrick.
D: TI ho chiesto qual'è la poetica di Kubrick e non me l'hai saputa spiegare.

E: TI ho indicato due testi dove Tinto spiega la sua.

Poi ovvio tu sembri uno che è uscito da Arancia Meccanica eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il mio lavoro, conte.brass ha qualche sprazzo decente ne la chiave e a volte una fotografia decente ma questo non lo accosta al grande maestro che nasce fotografo free lance e diventa grande innovatore di tecniche cinematofìgrafiche e assoluto genio inventivo


ecco, appunto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il mio lavoro, conte.brass ha qualche sprazzo decente ne la chiave e a volte una fotografia decente ma questo non lo accosta al grande maestro che nasce fotografo free lance e diventa grande innovatore di tecniche cinematofìgrafiche e assoluto genio inventivo


Uhm...a me pare che nella chiave siamo ancora indietro...
Prova a vedere Paprika prima e Così fan tutte poi, sempre con il tuo occhio clinico.
Migliora ancora nei cortometraggi di Fermo Posta, e Fallo.

E anche in Senso 45...ci sono ulteriori elementi.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma insisto no?
> Non mi pare di avere tentato di porre sul piano della fotografia i due eh?
> Ho detto A:
> Tinto è considerato un geniaccio della fotografia.
> ...


SK non ha nessuna poetica. non vi sono elementi intellettuali comuni nei suoi film, se non la visionarietà e il voler far apparire la realta più come "surrealtà". ti prego, la poetica di Brass è il mettere le monetine per terra e farle raccogliere per vedere quanto è espressivo un culo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ho provato un paio di volte. dopo 10 minuti le mie parti basse hanno chiesto pietà ho dovuto smettere.


Peccato...e che fortuna che tu non sia un critico cinematografico...eh?
Altrimenti povero Bergman eh?
Stroncato...

Però magari se vedi certi dialoghi in scene da un matrimonio capisci molto del forum eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...a me pare che nella chiave siamo ancora indietro...
> Prova a vedere Paprika prima e Così fan tutte poi, sempre con il tuo occhio clinico.
> Migliora ancora nei cortometraggi di Fermo Posta, e Fallo.
> 
> E anche in Senso 45...ci sono ulteriori elementi.


dei veri capolavri di fotografia. mah!


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peccato...e che fortuna che tu non sia un critico cinematografico...eh?
> Altrimenti povero Bergman eh?
> Stroncato...
> 
> Però magari se vedi certi dialoghi in scene da un matrimonio capisci molto del forum eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ne capisco di più invece se guardo i film di Brass, te l'assicuro.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ne capisco di più invece se guardo i film di Brass, te l'assicuro.


Vediamo...
Se tentiamo di fare un confronto tra l'idea di matrimonio che salta fuori da Bergman con quella di Tinto, è possibile comunque ricavare , un minimo comun denominatore che lega i due. Un po' come dire...certe cose della musica di Mozart...si ritrovano in Schubert. In entrambe c'è un discorso molto dedicato ai problemi di interazione uomo e donna.

E invece di Kieslowsky che pensi?

Poi vado pazzo per Antonioni e Bertolucci...


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

Senza andare oltreoceano, se Brass è un geniaccio della fotografia, Visconti o anche Pasolini in qualche film, che sono?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...a me pare che nella chiave siamo ancora indietro...
> Prova a vedere Paprika prima e Così fan tutte poi, sempre con il tuo occhio clinico.
> Migliora ancora nei cortometraggi di Fermo Posta, e Fallo.
> 
> E anche in Senso 45...ci sono ulteriori elementi.


ho visto così fan tutte (preferisco l'opera) e paprika ...questi sono indietro rispetto a la chiave dove tinto conservava una parvenza di qualità che negl anni è degenerata.
è assurdo chiedere della "poetica " di kubrick 
, genio assoluto che passa 
dalla grandiosità del tema della vita (fantascienza è davvero riduttivo) di odissea, all'analisi dell'eterno tema del  bene e del male di arancia, al thriller di shining , al bellissimo dottor stranamore per finire alla grande estetica di Eyes Wide Shut (bellissima colonna sonora) che risente dello zampino    di spielberg  che ha dovuto finire il lavoro alla morte del maestro


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo...
> Se tentiamo di fare un confronto tra l'idea di matrimonio che salta fuori da Bergman con quella di Tinto, è possibile comunque ricavare , un minimo comun denominatore che lega i due. Un po' come dire...certe cose della musica di Mozart...si ritrovano in Schubert. In entrambe c'è un discorso molto dedicato ai problemi di interazione uomo e donna.
> 
> E invece di Kieslowsky che pensi?
> ...


Non mi piacciono gli intellettualoidi. L'unico film di Bertolucci che mi piace è "Ultimo tango a parigi" ma solo perchè mi piace pensare a due sconosciuti che si incontrano e il film, per me, non decolla mai veramente. Antonioni non mi ha mai detto niente ( poco) esattamente come Kieslowsky. Sono convinto che il vero genio è colui che dice o fa qualcosa nella semplicità più possibile (o per lo meno così farla sembrare) navigando nella complessità. Complicare le cose per me è di chi non riesce nemmeno a comprenderle per sè stesso fino in fondo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto così fan tutte (preferisco l'opera) e paprika ...questi sono indietro rispetto a la chiave dove tinto conservava una parvenza di qualità che negl anni è degenerata.
> è assurdo chiedere della "poetica " di kubrick
> , genio assoluto che passa
> dalla grandiosità del tema della vita (fantascienza è davvero riduttivo) di odissea, all'analisi dell'eterno tema del  bene e del male di arancia, al thriller di shining , al bellissimo dottor stranamore per finire alla grande estetica di Eyes Wide Shut (bellissima colonna sonora) che risente dello zampino    di spielberg  che ha dovuto finire il lavoro alla morte del maestro


Forse non ti è chiaro cosa sia la poetica...no?
La poetica...da poiesis è l'idea di arte che un artista possiede: ogni film di Kubrick è inconfondibile, no?

Poi ehm...scusa se te lo dico...Così fan tutte...di Brass...ehm non mette in cinema il libretto di Da Ponte per l'opera di Mozart, ma la vicenda di Diana è tutta inventata.

Il titolo Così fan tutte, è una provocazione Brassiana in risposta alle femministe che insorsero contro Paprika dove dissero che esaltava la donna oggetto.
In Paprika invece oltre a dipingere una certa vita dei bordelli veneti, metteva in risalto una certa scaltrezza di Goldoniana memoria...

Se non si conosce bene il teatro di Goldoni è impossibile capire la poetica di Brass...è come la poesia di Vittorio Sereni...così ricca di petrarchismi no?


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto così fan tutte (preferisco l'opera) e paprika ...questi sono indietro rispetto a la chiave dove tinto conservava una parvenza di qualità che negl anni è degenerata.
> è assurdo chiedere della "poetica " di kubrick
> , genio assoluto che passa
> dalla grandiosità del tema della vita (fantascienza è davvero riduttivo) di odissea, all'analisi dell'eterno tema del bene e del male di arancia, al thriller di shining , al bellissimo dottor stranamore per finire alla grande estetica di Eyes Wide Shut (bellissima colonna sonora) che risente dello zampino di spielberg che ha dovuto finire il lavoro alla morte del maestro


ecco. hai ampliato il discorso:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

bergman è un registra che ha esperienza teatrale e questo lo si avverte continuamente , è su un piano nettamente diverso e lui, sì piuttosto monotematico interessato a tematiche di coppia


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse non ti è chiaro cosa sia la poetica...no?
> La poetica...da poiesis è l'idea di arte che un artista possiede: ogni film di Kubrick è inconfondibile, no?
> 
> Poi ehm...*scusa se te lo dico...Così fan tutte...di Brass...ehm non mette in cinema il libretto di Da Ponte per l'opera di Mozart, ma la vicenda di Diana è tutta inventata.
> ...


ma và?
:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono gli intellettualoidi. L'unico film di Bertolucci che mi piace è "Ultimo tango a parigi" ma solo perchè mi piace pensare a due sconosciuti che si incontrano e il film, per me, non decolla mai veramente. Antonioni non mi ha mai detto niente ( poco) esattamente come Kieslowsky. Sono convinto che il vero genio è colui che dice o fa qualcosa nella semplicità più possibile (o per lo meno così farla sembrare) navigando nella complessità. Complicare le cose per me è di chi non riesce nemmeno a comprenderle per sè stesso fino in fondo.



Ma chi se ne frega dell'Ultimo tango a Parigi?

Ma dei ma Novecento?
O Il tè nel deserto?
Ehm quello per me è Bartolucci...
Si sono d'accordo con te Ultimo tango non decolla...


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega dell'Ultimo tango a Parigi?
> 
> Ma dei ma Novecento?
> O Il tè nel deserto?
> ...


non mi piacciono, non mi fanno rifletter o destano interesse dal punto di vista artistico. trovo che siano dei completi capolavori alcune commedie degli anni 60/70 che non avevano velleità intellettualistiche ma che ne sono (inconsapevolmente?) intrise. intendendo intrise come portatrici di verità (anche relative) anche semplici ma che fanno comunque riflettere o, mi ripeto, destano interesse. A me ovviamente.


----------



## @lex (23 Marzo 2012)

forse è il caso che quib stralci questi ultimi post in un thread in "disquisizioni culturali"


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questa amante è proprio entrata nella coppia perché ha usato lui per avere una relazione con te.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hallogoodbye ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No, non è così. Lei ha cercato di fare leva su di me perchè lasciassi mio marito, dopo che lui aveva interrotto la relazione con lei. La logica credo che sia: ti rendo evidente quello che c'è tra noi, in modo che tu possa paragonarlo a quello che c'è tra voi e sentirti obbligata a farti da parte. Ma con me ha cannato in pieno: io mi ero fatta da parte già prima.... è stato un po' come chi sfonda una porta aperta: varcata la soglia, rovina per terra o si stampa contro un muro.  E quanto al neretto... certe cose di una persona, le impari solo sul campo, poi puoi smettere di frequentarla... ma il rischio della facocera c'è sempre, il Conte e Lothar lo sanno bene.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hallogoodbye ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No, non è così. Lei ha cercato di fare leva su di me perchè lasciassi mio marito, dopo che lui aveva interrotto la relazione con lei. La logica credo che sia: ti rendo evidente quello che c'è tra noi, in modo che tu possa paragonarlo a quello che c'è tra voi e sentirti obbligata a farti da parte. Ma con me ha cannato in pieno: io mi ero fatta da parte già prima.... è stato un po' come chi sfonda una porta aperta: varcata la soglia, rovina per terra o si stampa contro un muro. E quanto al neretto... certe cose di una persona, le impari solo sul campo, poi puoi smettere di frequentarla... ma il rischio della facocera c'è sempre, il Conte e Lothar lo sanno bene.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Sbri,il rischio c'e'solo se frequenti le donne sbagliate..ad esempio a A.ho chiesto subito se pensa di separarsi,e se vuole un'altro marito...e'una domanda antipatica da fare,ma io l'ho fatta lo stesso.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per l'amor di d...sta per dio? abbrevi anche con lui?:singleeye:
> ...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Minervastra..sentita che arietta primaverile???si non volevo nominarlo..


è quello che si chiama timor di dio, forse.chiediamo all'esperto che è appena sceso dal pulpito e fa lo gnorri


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Sbri,il rischio c'e'solo se frequenti le donne sbagliate..ad esempio a A.ho chiesto subito se pensa di separarsi,e se vuole un'altro marito...e'una domanda antipatica da fare,ma io l'ho fatta lo stesso.
> ...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (27 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non è così. Lei ha cercato di fare leva su di me perchè lasciassi mio marito, dopo che lui aveva interrotto la relazione con lei. La logica credo che sia: ti rendo evidente quello che c'è tra noi, in modo che tu possa paragonarlo a quello che c'è tra voi e sentirti obbligata a farti da parte. Ma con me ha cannato in pieno: io mi ero fatta da parte già prima.... è stato un po' come chi sfonda una porta aperta: varcata la soglia, rovina per terra o si stampa contro un muro.  E quanto al neretto... certe cose di una persona, le impari solo sul campo, poi puoi smettere di frequentarla... ma il rischio della facocera c'è sempre, il Conte e Lothar lo sanno bene.


Quanto tempo è passato?
Forse non abbastanza per poter accettare l'idea che tuo marito non è stato un poveretto manipolato, ma proprio la facocera voleva, non nel modo che avrebbe voluto la facocera, ma era lei.
Non portavo ad esempio il Conte e Lothar certo come mariti ideali, quindi non era un confronto di valore, ma solo di scelte diverse.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Quanto tempo è passato?
> Forse non abbastanza per poter accettare l'idea che tuo marito non è stato un poveretto manipolato, ma proprio la facocera voleva, non nel modo che avrebbe voluto la facocera, ma era lei.
> Non portavo ad esempio il Conte e Lothar certo come mariti ideali, quindi non era un confronto di valore, ma solo di scelte diverse.


Sei saggio...noi non siamo e non saremo mai...mariti ideali...
Ma siamo mariti particolari!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei saggio...noi non siamo e non saremo mai...mariti ideali...
> Ma siamo mariti particolari!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Poi tua moglie sa anche chi sei.
La moglie di Lothar no. O magari è lui a non sapere chi è lei :-D


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Poi tua moglie sa anche chi sei.
> La moglie di Lothar no. O magari è lui a non sapere chi è lei :-D


Uhm...
Non ci giurerei sai che la moglie di Lothar...non ci giurerei...secondo me..."sa"...ma non vuole beccarlo perchè poi è costretta a "saperlo"...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Poi tua moglie sa anche chi sei.
> La moglie di Lothar no. O magari è lui a non sapere chi è lei :-D


Buonasera senor mi evochi e compaio..mia moglie e'piu'furba di 100 faine,fa'un lavoro che viceversa non potrebbe mai fare.io piu'di 1000 volpi..quindi.......


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Non ci giurerei sai che la moglie di Lothar...non ci giurerei...secondo me..."sa"...ma non vuole beccarlo perchè poi è costretta a "saperlo"...



No amico crede ma non sa'...beccarmi non e'facile..ad esempio il ''solito posto''dove ero ad attenderla ieri mattina,non e'semplice da immaginare,se non sei avezzo a ste cose,infatti intanto che aspettavo A.un'altra amante e'arrivata in attesa del suo lui..eravamo 4 auto,le ns 2 e le loro...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera senor mi evochi e compaio..mia moglie e'piu'furba di 100 faine,fa'un lavoro che viceversa non potrebbe mai fare.io piu'di 1000 volpi..quindi.......


vende pellicce?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lothar alcune persone si accorgono solo con il tempo di essersi come dire...messi con persone sbagliate per loro...
> ...


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Buongiorno Conte,la mia e'filosofia spiccia ma utile,diciamo cosi'per vivere tranquillamente,oppure senza sorprese salienti.*Da quando mi sono,diciamo cosi',rimesso in gioco,*ho imparato tantissimo.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lothar, essendomi saltata all'occhio la tua frasetta, potresti cortesemente appagare la mia curiosità dicendoQUANDO E' che TI SEI RIMESSO IN GIOCO?
> ...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei mesi dopo il matrimonio,scappammo via da festa di capodanno con tutta la citta'bene,perche'tipa mi marcava stretto,e io stavo al gioco.mia moglie si invento'mal di testa dopo brindisi...quindi sono sempre stato cosi'..solo che prima lo facevo di rado,tanto per fare...adesso *e'tradimento scientifico*..


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lothar ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei mesi dopo il matrimonio,scappammo via da festa di capodanno con tutta la citta'bene,perche'tipa mi marcava stretto,e io stavo al gioco.mia moglie si invento'mal di testa dopo brindisi...quindi sono sempre stato cosi'..solo che prima lo facevo di rado,tanto per fare...adesso e'tradimento scientifico..
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...ma sei il solito confusionario: ma che c'entra che tua moglie si inventò il mal di testa?
> ...


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ahahah!! Bella la frase non ha piu' posto per metter le corna!! Temo che Lothar ne sia orgoglioso
> ...


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

La butto lì come provocazione..lothar asserisce di amare la moglie.
Non gli risulta fastidioso che qui dentro la stra grande maggioranza di utenti la compatiscano e ne provino pena?


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> La butto lì come provocazione..lothar asserisce di amare la moglie.
> Non gli risulta fastidioso che qui dentro la stra grande maggioranza di utenti la compatiscano e ne provino pena?


a quanto pare no


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...ma sei il solito confusionario: ma che c'entra che tua moglie si inventò il mal di testa?
> ...


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a quanto pare no


Non ne ho affatto la certezza, sai?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> La butto lì come provocazione..lothar asserisce di amare la moglie.
> Non gli risulta fastidioso che qui dentro la stra grande maggioranza di utenti la compatiscano e ne provino pena?


certo che l'amo..ieri sera lite furibonda..ma stamattina le ho mandato sms,dicendole che sabato e domenica mare da soli...recupereremo tutto,,non vedo l'ora..


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che l'amo..ieri sera lite furibonda..ma stamattina le ho mandato sms,dicendole che sabato e domenica mare da soli...recupereremo tutto,,non vedo l'ora..


ma non ti da' fastidio mancarle così di rispetto e che qui venga "compatita" per come la tratti?


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> La butto lì come provocazione..lothar asserisce di amare la moglie.
> Non gli risulta fastidioso che qui dentro la stra grande maggioranza di utenti la compatiscano e ne provino pena?


Be' il suo concetto di amore deve essere deformato se pur amandola la tradisce. Ma non mi e' chiaro se lei lo sa o no


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Be' il suo concetto di amore deve essere deformato se pur amandola la tradisce. Ma non mi e' chiaro *se lei lo sa o no*


Secondo te?
Ovvio che non lo sa.


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Secondo te?
> Ovvio che non lo sa.


Non e' ovvio visto che qui e' pieno di donne che sanno delle corna e si tengono i mariti. Vedi la moglie del conte. Se vuoi competere a livello mentale fallo usando il cervello non le budella o ti fai male...


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Non e' ovvio visto che qui e' pieno di donne che sanno delle corna e si tengono i mariti. Vedi la moglie del conte.* Se vuoi competere a livello mentale fallo usando il cervello non le budella o ti fai male..*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei uno spasso!
inizi proprio ad essermi simpatica!
competere su un forum??? 
ma che problemi hai??:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Non e' ovvio visto che qui e' pieno di donne che sanno delle corna e si tengono i mariti. Vedi la moglie del conte. Se vuoi competere a livello mentale fallo usando il cervello non le budella o ti fai male...




potrebbero anche essere donne fragili, esattamente come quelle che bloccano un uomo piangendo e tremando sentendosi dire che la vita deve andare avanti.dopo avere sperato che lui lasciasse la moglie


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> potrebbero anche essere donne fragili, esattamente come quelle che bloccano un uomo piangendo e tremando sentendosi dire che la vita deve andare avanti.dopo avere sperato che lui lasciasse la moglie


Appunto. Quindi non era ovvio


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei uno spasso!
> inizi proprio ad essermi simpatica!
> competere su un forum???
> ma che problemi hai??:unhappy:


Hai letto bene? Non sono io a competere ma chi mi da' risposte piccate solo perche' non sono accondiscendente o simpatica


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si era deciso di fare tipo una recita di gruppo,io e la tipa avremmo dovuto ''recitare assieme,con la scusa ..vieni che ci mettiamo d'accordo...mi aveva condotto in camera da letto,mia moglie capi'che doveva portarmi via..  e cosi'fu'
> ...


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...ma vorrei tanto sapere cosa c'entra questo con l'ingegnarsi?
> ...


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Hai letto bene? Non sono io a competere ma chi mi da' risposte piccate solo perche' non sono accondiscendente o simpatica


Non era piccata. Forse frettolosa perchè io so che lei non lo sa.
E continui con sto accondiscendente.
Contenta tu:up:


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

Minerva;896378[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]potrebbero anche essere donne fragili, [/B]esattamente come quelle che bloccano un uomo piangendo e tremando sentendosi dire che la vita deve andare avanti.dopo avere sperato che lui lasciasse la moglie



Potrebbero...ma anche no.
Ci sono nel mucchio anche donne determinate, che hanno fatto scelte scomode dettate da motivi molto validi per la loro situazione, motivi molto ben ponderati e valutati con perizia quasi scientifica.


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non potrebbe essere che la moglie non vuol vedere e lui pure?
> ...


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Potrebbero...ma anche no.
> *Ci sono nel mucchio anche donne determinate, che hanno fatto scelte scomode dettate da motivi molto validi per la loro situazione, motivi molto ben ponderati e valutati con perizia quasi scientifica.


vero


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non era piccata. Forse frettolosa perchè io so che lei non lo sa.
> E continui con sto accondiscendente.
> Contenta tu:up:


Ok quindi lei non sa.. Le crollerebbe un mondo irreale addosso... Ecco questo non vorrei mi capitasse mai: vivere con una persona che reputo in un modo ed e' in realta' il suo opposto. Un incubo!


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Potrebbero...ma anche no.
> Ci sono nel mucchio anche donne determinate, che hanno fatto scelte scomode dettate da motivi molto validi per la loro situazione, motivi molto ben ponderati e valutati con perizia quasi scientifica.


Verissimo.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ma non ti da' fastidio mancarle così di rispetto e che qui venga "compatita" per come la tratti?



ma voi siete virtuali,nessuno,neanche il mio migliore amico lo sa',che poi e'la prima condizione per non essere sgamati.
C'e'anche da dire che io sono abbastanza senza scrupoli morali,ieri ho detto una mezza verita'a C.,la mia amica giovane,beata lei...,cioe' che se continua a latitare,mio malgrado la rendo cerva....guarda caso venerdi'dovrei incontrarla.Potenza della parole chiare...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma voi siete virtuali,nessuno,neanche il mio migliore amico lo sa',che poi e'la prima condizione per non essere sgamati.
> C'e'anche da dire che io sono abbastanza senza scrupoli morali,ieri ho detto una mezza verita'a C.,la mia amica giovane,beata lei...,cioe' che se continua a latitare,*mio malgrado la rendo cerva*....guarda caso venerdi'dovrei incontrarla.Potenza della parole chiare...


ma dai con un'mante non si può parlare di corna!


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Ok quindi lei non sa.. Le crollerebbe un mondo irreale addosso... Ecco questo non vorrei mi capitasse mai: vivere con una persona che reputo in un modo ed e' in realta' il suo opposto. *Un incubo!*




Sì...un incubo, hai detto bene!
Dimmelo a me


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì...un incubo, hai detto bene!
> Dimmelo a me


C'e' un thread con il riassunto della tua storia?


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> C'e' un thread con *il riassunto *della tua storia?


la signora dei bignami!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai con un'mante non si può parlare di corna!


e anche sul definirla amante ci andrei piano


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> la signora dei bignami!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahahah lo dicevo che nei thread lunghi mi perdo


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Ahahah lo dicevo che nei thread lunghi mi perdo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai con un'mante non si può parlare di corna!



Simy lei non e'di qua',viene dal sud,altra mentalita'...poi e'vero che le ho sempre detto,non faro'mai niente di nascosto.
Addirittura mi ha detto se non resisti..hai pure la moglie a casa.....


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy lei non e'di qua',viene dal sud,altra mentalita'...poi e'vero che le ho sempre detto,non faro'mai niente di nascosto.
> Addirittura mi ha detto se non resisti..hai pure la moglie a casa.....


amico mio...al sud siamo molto più porci e troie di quanto siete voi al nord 

da noi ci sono "gli usi e i costumi" che condizionano le decisioni importanti:
cioè...una donna ha molte più difficoltà a decidere "lascio il mio uomo per un altro"...però intanto se lo tromba lo stesso :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> amico mio...al sud siamo molto più porci e troie di quanto siete voi al nord
> 
> *da noi ci sono "gli usi e i costumi" che condizionano le decisioni importanti*:
> cioè...una donna ha molte più difficoltà a decidere "lascio il mio uomo per un altro"...però intanto se lo tromba lo stesso :mrgreen:


vero!


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Ok quindi lei non sa.. Le crollerebbe un mondo irreale addosso... Ecco questo non vorrei mi capitasse mai: vivere con una persona che reputo in un modo ed e' in realta' il suo opposto. Un incubo!


E' lo stesso incubo dei traditori.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> amico mio...al sud siamo molto più porci e troie di quanto siete voi al nord
> 
> da noi ci sono "gli usi e i costumi" che condizionano le decisioni importanti:
> cioè...una donna ha molte più difficoltà a decidere "lascio il mio uomo per un altro"...però intanto se lo tromba lo stesso :mrgreen:



be'qua'siamo esagerati...non per niente si chiama arte bolognese,e non,per dire,fiorentina,o milanese...e non e'un caso che il Motel Maxim dopo Mi e RM abbia aperto qua'..

ma la gelosia vostra e'diversa amico mio....infatti sta'tipa,quando mi raccontava di essere stata tradita,si trasformava..mi ha un po'spaventato sai


----------



## The Cheater (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'qua'siamo esagerati...non per niente si chiama arte bolognese,e non,per dire,fiorentina,o milanese...e non e'un caso che il Motel Maxim dopo Mi e RM abbia aperto qua'..
> 
> ma la gelosia vostra e'diversa amico mio....infatti sta'tipa,quando mi raccontava di essere stata tradita,si trasformava..mi ha un po'spaventato sai


Miti e leggende sempre più in disuso...

...e comunque al sud "ci incazziamo" mentre al nord ci si deprime...

...generalizzando ovviamente...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Miti e leggende sempre più in disuso...
> 
> ...e comunque al sud "ci incazziamo" mentre al nord ci si deprime...
> 
> ...generalizzando ovviamente...


sono rimasto indietro..e confesso che sono 3 anni che non scendo giu'..quelli che sono qua'all'universita'pero'di divertono e'vero..e quando la facevo io le piu'disponibili erano le ragazze del Sud..

hai ragione sai concordo..


----------



## Skizzofern (28 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Miti e leggende sempre più in disuso...
> 
> ...e comunque al sud "ci incazziamo" mentre al nord ci si deprime...
> 
> ...generalizzando ovviamente...


E non ci sono più le mezze stagioni?:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai pure la moglie a casa.....


Magnanima... se tua moglie disgraziatamente dovesse sapere non solo del tradimento, ma del fatto che si è permessa una frase del genere, secondo me ne fa un regalo per i cinghiali del Talon... ma è una mia impressione, eh?


----------

